# black rock scorpion getting friendly!



## slider (Apr 30, 2010)

my southern black rock scorpion, getting into a friendly pose!


----------



## shaye (Apr 30, 2010)

how much did it cost i had one many years ago well i think it was a black rock scorpion lol dont know but


----------



## azn4114 (Apr 30, 2010)

Urodacus Manicatus(black rock scorpions)are one of my favourites,do you plan on getting a male to breed with her?


----------



## slider (May 1, 2010)

Hey ! they cost around 25-30 dollars each ,and i reckon ill get a male to breed with her !i reckon the male and female both look grouse !just the males always a bit more on edge !


----------



## Scleropages (May 1, 2010)

I had the WORST sting from a southern black rock , actualy lost some of the tattoo ink in a bit of my hand! I will stick to handeling spiders from now on


----------



## giglamesh (May 1, 2010)

how do you lose the ink from your hand


----------



## bluereptile (May 1, 2010)

they look great, my parents dont want me to gett a scorpian or spider lol


----------



## Scleropages (May 1, 2010)

Something in the venom started to break the ink down along with killing off a lot of skin.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 1, 2010)

it took me a while to get used to my rainforest crawling on me...
im still getting used to it.
IT FEELS CREEEPY


----------



## hornet (May 3, 2010)

Very nice mate, that a vic form by the looks of it? Manicatus is a great species, i have 5 forms of the species currently, mature pairs of 2 of the forms which i am trying to breed, male seems keen but female isnt too happy about the matter, one of the females is only a recent wild caught so chances are she's already gravid but the other dropped bubs a few months back so cant be gravid, just a lil stroppy. What other species you keep? post up some more pics


----------



## Megzz (May 4, 2010)

Wow I have no knowledge whatsoever of scorpions, I didn't even realize you could handle them... so do they get used to it or do they try to sting all the time?


----------



## azn4114 (May 4, 2010)

some tolerate handling better than others,some wont sting and some will sting without a doubt


----------

